# Eucalyptus (Paperbark Gum?)



## RayArdia (Sep 18, 2005)

I live near the sea in Northwest Spain, where, due (so I'm told) to a misguided initiative in the Fifties or thereabouts, the Franco Government encouraged the planting of Eucalyptus.
Seeding as they do so well here,(plenty of rain in Galicia!) the have really 'taken over' in many areas.
As I have never used this timber except as posts, can anyone ( I'm thinking particularly of our Australian members) advise on the practical uses and possible snags about this timber?
Ray


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

RayArdia said:


> I live near the sea in Northwest Spain, where, due (so I'm told) to a misguided initiative in the Fifties or thereabouts, the Franco Government encouraged the planting of Eucalyptus.
> Seeding as they do so well here,(plenty of rain in Galicia!) the have really 'taken over' in many areas.
> As I have never used this timber except as posts, can anyone ( I'm thinking particularly of our Australian members) advise on the practical uses and possible snags about this timber?
> Ray


Not being any kind of tree expert, I'd guess that Eucalyptus grown in Spain or Australia is probably not the same as what Americans call Eucalyptus.
But then it might be, too. 
With that disclaimer, I can say that the pieces of American Eucalyptus I have worked have been fairly soft, easy to shape and requiring judicious sanding. Comparable to Poplar. Most I've seen doesn't grow tall enough to yield much usable timber. But, it must grow tall somewhere because I've seen long boards in lumber yards. 
Why not grab a piece and try it out?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Ray? I do no know my trees, but I would like to see a picture of one. I know it takes a bit, but You can do it. The tree can be checked if You know the proper name for the tree. and check with an expert on the web .


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RayArdia said:


> I live near the sea in Northwest Spain, where, due (so I'm told) to a misguided initiative in the Fifties or thereabouts, the Franco Government encouraged the planting of Eucalyptus.
> Seeding as they do so well here,(plenty of rain in Galicia!) the have really 'taken over' in many areas.
> As I have never used this timber except as posts, can anyone ( I'm thinking particularly of our Australian members) advise on the practical uses and possible snags about this timber?
> Ray



Hi Ray,

paperbark tree can be any of the more than 
200 species belonging to the genus Melaleuca 
in the family Myrtaceae, which are mostly endemic 
to Australia. 

Paperbark and Eucalyptus are two different species.

You would need to find the proper scientific name of the tress you are asking about.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry,

I believe your renowned Jarrah is a Eucalypt.

Sydney red gum , Etc,


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> Not being any kind of tree expert, I'd guess that Eucalyptus grown in Spain or Australia is probably not the same as what Americans call Eucalyptus.
> With that disclaimer, I can say that the pieces of American Eucalyptus I have worked have been fairly soft, easy to shape and requiring judicious sanding. Comparable to Poplar
> But then it might be, too.  ry it out?


Hi Gene 
re:fairly soft, easy to shape and requiring judicious sanding.

Some of our Eucalypts are some of the hardest timbers to work eg Ironbark? ( not called that for nothing)

However there are some beautiful timbers suitable for furniture making.

Even some of the Californian Eucalypts were from Australia as they are a quick (relatively) growing hardwood.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Harry,
> 
> I believe your renowned Jarrah is a Eucalypt.
> 
> Sydney red gum , Etc,


You are so right James, our West Australian Jarrah is indeed one of so many types of Eucolypts, and a VERY hard one at that, much sought after for furniture making leaving very little quality boards available for the hobbyists who can afford to buy it!


----------



## Sweeneyastray (Dec 24, 2010)

*Paperbark vs. Eucalyptus*



harrysin said:


> You are so right James, our West Australian Jarrah is indeed one of so many types of Eucolypts, and a VERY hard one at that, much sought after for furniture making leaving very little quality boards available for the hobbyists who can afford to buy it!


I see this is a somewhat older thread, but here in Florida the paperbark Melaeluca is considered a weed tree, an invasive species. Land speculators seeded the Everglades and other swampy areas, for which Florida has no shortage, from airplanes. The hope of the land barons was that the trees would slurp up all of the water and create dry land, which didn't happen.
To this day, it is a common sight to see county workers and homeowners having these trees removed. There is a plentitude of the paperbark to be had here. If it is easy to work, save for the sanding, I would not be opposed to using it. It does give off a somewhat offensive odor. Have any of you worked with it and if so, what kind of project would you recommend it for?


----------



## nyazjaz (Jan 5, 2011)

In Southern AZ Eucalyptus grows well. I made a bench from a 10" diameter log, connecting the back, legs, and arms to the seat with 3/4" copper pipe. The blades/bits used for drilling where basic consumer level products. This wood was so hard to drill through that it burned every tip out. None were usable after the project. I would suggest using a better bit set then I did. But it was worth the all the hardships. The heart wood takes on a beautiful copper tone and the otter wood a soft brown (at least in my corner of the world). Enjoy


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

If it is actually paperbark, it should be obvious because it has a very distinctive flaky papery bark. Like in the picture below.
Apparently it's good for wood turning as it has a dense grain but it splits easily when drying.
Take a picture of one of the trees and post it here.


----------



## BlackbuttWA (May 4, 2010)

*Gums*

G'day Ray,

As already stated, the Gum Trees "Eucalyptus" & Paper Barks "Melaleuca" are different species. Eucalyptus & Melaleuca's are both Genus names, so they are generally accepted worldwide as part of the "Binomial " naming system .If anyone is interested in these Genus just send me a PM & I will send you some links 

HTH

Cheers
Col


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Col

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## John10ey (Nov 26, 2014)

I just last night bought a bunch of Australian gum flooring. It's 3/4 x 6", random lengths. My intent is to plane to 1/2" for boxes and ??. I paid $50 for about 80 board feet.
Q: any problems with working with flooring? It's unfinished and has a groove on the back side
Q: any problems with Australian gum in general? I'm not sure what sub-species this is, but it's sure heavy to lift


----------

